# Ruger .22 problems



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a Ruger .22 and just took it out the other day. I shot a rabbit on the first try and killed it but thats now what i am telling or going to ask. Well me and some buddies went and walked a tree row and saw some more rabbits and pulled up and click it didnt fire. I thought it was just jammed but you can see the mark on the bullet on the outside not making it fire. Im thinking its the firing pin is bent but just havent looked yet. What else could it be?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Could be a dud cartridge. I wouldn't rip into the gun unless it is a ongoing problem. Make sure it isn't the cartridge first and experiment with different brands of cartridges, some guns have their own little quirks and just have to find out what works best in the gun.


----------



## Paolo (May 16, 2005)

had the same problems with my 10/22 and stingers cause of the longer case i switched ammo and never had a problem again


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Clean the action and bolt assembly. Even on a new gun, it's amazing the amount of crud that will be in there. If the firing pin is slowed, even a tiny amount, you will have failures to fire. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

I've got a couple .22s. A Walther P-22 handgun, an S&W revolver, and a little Norinko copy of the Browning take-down .22.

First, some cartridges work great in one but don't fire whatsoever in another. Winchester, for example, doesn't work in the Walther but works great in the Smith. It's perfectly reasonable to think that one round would frequently misfire in the rifle.

Second, the Norinko didn't fire for the longest time. It turned out the barrel was too loose. But I pretty much ran through and learned the whole gambit of this-damn-gun-doesn't-fire things in the process of fixing it. One-the spring that pushes the firing pin forward could be worn out: How often do you shoot this thing? Two-the firing pin could LOOK alright, but check an online exploded view to see if it really is okay, and check the actual precise length of the thing to be sure it didn't wear down: Is the primer of a successfully-fired cartridge crimped down as much as a failed cartridge? Examine cartridges with a magnifying glass if you have one, or just eye it if you don't.

Third--and don't take this as an insult, I don't mean it that way--how often do you clean it, and how often do you fire it? I hit the range at least once a week, and clean every gun I fire. I had a friend who once discovered his rifle wouldn't fire. I popped it open to look at it, and discovered that everything inside was literally sticky. The gun took a full can of Gun Scrubber to clean, brushing just wasn't working.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Is it a 22 magnum? I had lots of problms with mine at first. I sent it back to ruger 3 times and now it seems ok! The box mags are crap so it may not be feeding right, or it may be one of 5000 other things that can go wrong with 10/22s. Give ruger a call if it keeps happining. I might sell mine?


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

Don't tare apart the gun unless you no what you are doing. There is many parts to this gun and you should not try to disassemble unless you have expereince with it.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> The box mags are crap so it may not be feeding right, or it may be one of 5000 other things that can go wrong with 10/22s.


I've owned a couple 10/22's and found them fun guns to shoot but not very accurate out of the box, at least the one's I owned. I discovered a long time ago (in my opinion) that the Marlin model 60 is the best buy on the market as far as 22's go. They are cheap to buy, very accurate and trouble free. There are prettier guns on the market and a lot of after market accessories for some guns but for a day in and day out work horse that is just plain fun to shoot the little model 60 is the one I reach for more often than not.

Staying on topic there doesn't seem to enough information from the OP's post to determine what the problem was. Is it doing this on all rounds chambered or just that one round. A little more info is needed.


----------



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

By the way its a 10/22. I have tried different kind of ammo and currently I have Remington high velocity but also have American Eagle made by Federal. Still havent taken it apart yet.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I would check out the box magazine. load 3 or 4 rounds in it and then push down on them with your finger, realese quickly and they should spring up. if they dont that could be the problem. If you keep getting misfires send your rifle back to ruger they are good about fixing it. Is your 10/22 one of the new models without the barrel band and a 20 inch barrel?


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

the best food i have found for my 10/22 s cci mini-mags.

mark


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Theres your problem, the remington's are no bueno when it comes to having duds. I got probably 10 duds out of one box of 500 something. I was worried about the gun, but bought some federal's and havent had any problems. I was getting deep punches into the remingtons so I know it wasn't because of the firing pin. I have several friends who have experienced the same problems with the remington bullets.


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

I would have to say the ammo as well.

Once got a birck of Remington Thunder Bolt .22LR the bullets them selves were very soft lead and ended up lead fouling the barrel of a single action six shooter. Broke a cleaning rod trying to removed the fouling. had to use a propane torch to melt the lead, to this day I will never buy it again.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

> Don't take apart the gun unless you no what you are doing. There is many parts to this gun and you should not try to disassemble unless you have expereince with it.


Dude! Guns need to be cleaned. Cleaning requires that you take it apart to one degree or another. No, you don't have to be able to do it all blindfolded, but you have to know how to do at least the basic field-strip.

And really, it's useful as hell to be able to completely break the gun down. I plan on getting one of these, and I've already studied the exploded views. I've seen worse. Heh...I've seen MUCH worse. H&K P9 9mm semiautomatic pistol. Walther P-22 5-inch barrel. Springfield Armory UT-55 (my Dream Gun, it's an AR-type carbine). It's all just a matter of getting as comfortable with your gun as you are with....ummm....anything that you can completely disassemble and reassemble and which is capable of delivering sudden and unpleasant death if you really screw up.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Alright, now I just bought a damn 10/22. What the hell is everyone talking about it being hard to disassemble and reassemble? This is the easiest gun I've ever worked on. And considering the enormous aftermarket support for it, it makes sense to know how to do it so you can slip on new trigger groups, barrels, and stocks.

By the way, I got the limited-edition 10/22 TALM. It's incredibly accurate and very fun to shoot, and looks absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Dave_w you must have some real tought guns to clean if the 10/22 is no problem. You dont find it a pain in the neck to put the bolt back in while holding down the carging handle with a screw driver. Hope you got a bore snake so you dont clean the barrel from the muzzel. Oh yeah and make sure you use the right tension on the screw that puts the stock back on, or else your zero will get knocked off! It can be done I do it all the time but its a pain!! :evil:


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

I already had the boresnake on hand, as it makes cleaning some handguns a lot easier. The stock is NEVER coming all the way off, since the stock special edition thumb-through is superb. Keeping springs pressed is no big deal, you have to do it in handguns all the time.

Granted, a good bench rest makes the whole cleaning/working thing much easier (I handmade mine as soon as I got the gun, with padded vinyl to protect the finish), but it's really no sweat if you've already spent a couple years working on the minute parts of a modern semiautomatic pistol.

My only gripe with the gun? I hate the stock magazine release. You've got to push up on a very small spot just forward of the trigger guard and then push the magazine in before letting it drop out. I've had the gun just a few days now, and I've already got a new mag release in there that's set up so I can just pull back on a small lever and let the mag drop away.

And as to the CCI Stinger guy, I like the things, too, but Ruger specifically instructs owners of the 10/22-TAL not to use them. Instead, I use German Wolf-brand match-grade ammunition. It's rather expensive (In the gun store, $3.39 per box as opposed to about a bick for regular stuff) but it's laser accurate and, I've found, has both a much flatter trajectory than other rounds, and jams far, far less.

Standard velocity ammunition jams about once every 15 rounds in the 10/22.


----------

